# Opera Problem



## Tucker (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neulich Opera zugelegt und bin anfangs auch recht begeistert gewesen. Opera gefällt mir von der Hinsicht sehr gut, dass alles in einem ist, angefangen von Adressbuch bis hin zum Browser. 
Daraufhin habe ich auch gleich die E-mail Funktion genutzt und meine POP3 Konten eingetragen. Heute wollte ich die erste E- Mail versenden und folgender Fehler kam:

carsten_beeg@cabe2010.de
Interner Fehler [554 <Sick0fItAll@msn.com>: Relay access denied]

Ich weiß damit nichts anzufangen... Vielleicht kennt ja von euch jemand den Fehler und kann mir helfen. In der Hilfe von Opera hab ich nichts gefunden, leider.


----------



## Sinac (19. Januar 2006)

Relay access denied heißt normalerweise das du nicht über den Server relayen darfst, überprüfe mal deine Einstellungen.


----------



## Tucker (19. Januar 2006)

Hm, das sind die selben Einstellungen, die ich zuvor bei dem Email- Tool von Netscape hatte. Und bei Netscape hatte es ja vorher funktioniert. Und das komische ist auch, dass ich an Adressen, die ebenfalls auf dem Server liegen, Enails schreiben kann. Funktioniert halt nur bei allen anderen Email Adressen außerhalb des Servers nicht.

komisch.


----------

